# 100% NO BS review (Opera, Uvom, Namu)



## ashura

Im JJ from the chats. If anyone of you even have the notion i could be a promoter, please knock yourself out.

I'm gonna make this short, tbh i cbf to write but seriously, the love, concern, care, knowledge i get from the chat community is immense. So I do what i can to contribute as well. So name check and shout out to all these awesome people. CJ, Redrose, Sarah, Phoebebuffey, Christine, Hana, Bunny, Cherie, Gloria etc etc

P/s. Hana & CJ are extremely knowledgeable in nose jobs, if you are polite and humble, their 1st opinion could even be better and more comprehensive than of a consultant. But pls approach them with care, they bite.

Cut to the chase. I went for 3 consults. 

Opera - 
Putting aside questionable marketing tactics. Opera is a well known clinic even to Koreans. So rest assure it’s not fly by night. It is also known to be a super low cost clinic with no frills and limited care. Think of it like a thrive store. The price they give is considered low even to locals. So if it’s your primary and u have to be babied. Opera might not be for you.

Namu - 
Thanks to the community here, Namu is thriving. They do their job professionally, they tell u what u need to know, short and precise and out. It can seem cold and it is cold. Just dont expect them to shower u with all the tender loving care. Its a convenient choice for people that doesn't have a favorite.

Uvom-
I spent 2.5 hours here, so u can prolly guess the choice i made. One of the most patient and thorough consults ever. Love the doc (famous on tv), love the consultant, love the b/a. They will take many HD pics of you on site from all angles and will project to their big ass monitors and go through with you the changes that you need. Tho im not very keen to see myself on such big screens. Uvom is a pure local play, 90% Koreans, 10% Chinese. They only got their English translator very recently, so im like one of the 1st few batches to be there.

But their marketing manager ought to be shot. Because they do not know how to handle foreigners, they decided to adopt the stupidest strategy of quoting a super high base price and give out 30-50% promotion. WTF. The way to overcome this, get some mid size clinics and their quotes on kkt, show and tell uvom to match them, they most likely will. 

I could have no complains about my choice, its the best i could ever get and now lets see their skills on me.

Korean Resource.
I have 2 Korean female friends that gave some good clinic choices. Why should u take note of their choices, u may ask. Bcoz they are very beautifully done up, go to IG and search for taeri_taeri level of pretty. Yes, they are high school mates.

Naturalism - eyes/nose
Cocoline - nose
Braun - nose
Girin - eyes
Kelida***- eyes (i dont know how to spell, but it means drawing in Korean)

Bring your own translator.

They are all going for natural looking clinics. They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.

Ill be having surgery on Monday, and ill be back with more.

kkt: askyway


----------



## Daffycakes

Good luck on your surgery JJ!! Thank you for the consult review


----------



## dice7074

Thank you for sharing! Good luck!


----------



## bianchi0143

Prices please


----------



## charliex123

good luck on your surgery ! very excited for you !


----------



## viamala

Good luck on your surgery! Thx for sharing


----------



## charliex123

just wondering, what surgeries are you doing?


----------



## ashura

charliex123 said:


> just wondering, what surgeries are you doing?



Nose elongation (short nose correction), bulbous nose correction (removal of bulky nose tip cartilage and flesh), tip plasty and bridge augmentation, alar reduction. Basically a whole new nose.


----------



## bianchi0143

ashura said:


> Nose elongation (short nose correction), bulbous nose correction (removal of bulky nose tip cartilage and flesh), tip plasty and bridge augmentation, alar reduction. Basically a whole new nose.


Could you pls post an estimate of the prices


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

ashura said:


> Im JJ from the chats. If anyone of you even have the notion i could be a promoter, please knock yourself out.
> 
> I'm gonna make this short, tbh i cbf to write but seriously, the love, concern, care, knowledge i get from the chat community is immense. So I do what i can to contribute as well. So name check and shout out to all these awesome people. CJ, Redrose, Sarah, Phoebebuffey, Christine, Hana, Bunny, Cherie, Gloria etc etc
> 
> P/s. Hana & CJ are extremely knowledgeable in nose jobs, if you are polite and humble, their 1st opinion could even be better and more comprehensive than of a consultant. But pls approach them with care, they bite.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I went for 3 consults.
> 
> Opera -
> Putting aside questionable marketing tactics. Opera is a well known clinic even to Koreans. So rest assure it’s not fly by night. It is also known to be a super low cost clinic with no frills and limited care. Think of it like a thrive store. The price they give is considered low even to locals. So if it’s your primary and u have to be babied. Opera might not be for you.
> 
> Namu -
> Thanks to the community here, Namu is thriving. They do their job professionally, they tell u what u need to know, short and precise and out. It can seem cold and it is cold. Just dont expect them to shower u with all the tender loving care. Its a convenient choice for people that doesn't have a favorite.
> 
> Uvom-
> I spent 2.5 hours here, so u can prolly guess the choice i made. One of the most patient and thorough consults ever. Love the doc (famous on tv), love the consultant, love the b/a. They will take many HD pics of you on site from all angles and will project to their big ass monitors and go through with you the changes that you need. Tho im not very keen to see myself on such big screens. Uvom is a pure local play, 90% Koreans, 10% Chinese. They only got their English translator very recently, so im like one of the 1st few batches to be there.
> 
> But their marketing manager ought to be shot. Because they do not know how to handle foreigners, they decided to adopt the stupidest strategy of quoting a super high base price and give out 30-50% promotion. WTF. The way to overcome this, get some mid size clinics and their quotes on kkt, show and tell uvom to match them, they most likely will.
> 
> I could have no complains about my choice, its the best i could ever get and now lets see their skills on me.
> 
> Korean Resource.
> I have 2 Korean female friends that gave some good clinic choices. Why should u take note of their choices, u may ask. Bcoz they are very beautifully done up, go to IG and search for taeri_taeri level of pretty. Yes, they are high school mates.
> 
> Naturalism - eyes/nose
> Cocoline - nose
> Braun - nose
> Girin - eyes
> Kelida***- eyes (i dont know how to spell, but it means drawing in Korean)
> 
> Bring your own translator.
> 
> They are all going for natural looking clinics. They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.
> 
> Ill be having surgery on Monday, and ill be back with more.
> 
> kkt: askyway



I am so glad you found the right clinic! I wish you luck on your surgery! Thank you for the kind mention (I am Christine). I am excited to hear about your results.


----------



## Hello2019

Thanks for the thorough review! Keep us updated on your surgery


----------



## ashura

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I am so glad you found the right clinic! I wish you luck on your surgery! Thank you for the kind mention (I am Christine). I am excited to hear about your results.


good to have you back Christine. Hope alls well with you.

Today its post op 3. Let me show some b/a. I decided to add in eye surgery as well, didn't think its worth to swell another 7 days for something so minor. Big shout out to Gloria for becoming my pro bono translator and pushing me to get it. Thought i needed ptosis correction but the doc insists that my eye muscles are more then adequate. In order to cure the sleeping eyes, i did a non incision des (with a super tiny inner crease so i can retain my monolids when its fully healed)

My nose was so terrible before especially the side profile, so any work done will be a marked improvement.

p/s: i didn't bother to cartoon my eyes, if u wanna share my pics, make sure u make me look really good.


----------



## dice7074

You look SO GOOD!! Your eyes are inspiring. And I can tell from your side profile how much your nose has changed. I'll bet you're so happy. Congratulations!


----------



## ashura

dice7074 said:


> You look SO GOOD!! Your eyes are inspiring. And I can tell from your side profile how much your nose has changed. I'll bet you're so happy. Congratulations!



Yea, i had a massive upgrade on the side profile due to the new nose. But the eyes were something beyond all my expectation, i didnt know a simple des could make my eyes appear bigger and more youthful. Its quite amazing really.


----------



## aloevil

Thanks for sharing! And please keep us updated  What kind of implant did they use on you? And who was your surgeon?


----------



## ashura

aloevil said:


> Thanks for sharing! And please keep us updated  What kind of implant did they use on you? And who was your surgeon?


Silicon for implant. The chief surgeon Lee for nose and Dr Kang for eyes.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

ashura said:


> good to have you back Christine. Hope alls well with you.
> 
> Today its post op 3. Let me show some b/a. I decided to add in eye surgery as well, didn't think its worth to swell another 7 days for something so minor. Big shout out to Gloria for becoming my pro bono translator and pushing me to get it. Thought i needed ptosis correction but the doc insists that my eye muscles are more then adequate. In order to cure the sleeping eyes, i did a non incision des (with a super tiny inner crease so i can retain my monolids when its fully healed)
> 
> My nose was so terrible before especially the side profile, so any work done will be a marked improvement.
> 
> p/s: i didn't bother to cartoon my eyes, if u wanna share my pics, make sure u make me look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333435
> View attachment 4333436
> View attachment 4333438
> View attachment 4333439
> View attachment 4333440
> View attachment 4333441



Hey! I am doing a bit better, can't wait for my revisions hehe. 

Wow! I already see a big improvement! Looking good . Rest well, and I hope you enjoy your time in Seoul.


----------



## ashura

day 5 post op.
Cast off. The tip is still stiff af, i heard it will take some weeks for it to be more defined.


----------



## ashura

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Hey! I am doing a bit better, can't wait for my revisions hehe.
> 
> Wow! I already see a big improvement! Looking good . Rest well, and I hope you enjoy your time in Seoul.



And i graduated today, promoted from PS greenie to vet status. All the sutures external and internal were removed today (day 10) which is a tad faster than usual. And i got free botox and deswelling jabs.

Ill be posting pics updates on week 2 and week 6. So some final remarks before i sign off.

Things to buy
- neck pillow (MUJI)
- button top (MUJI)
- 1000mg Vit C
- Bromelain
- face mask
- wet wipes
- dry shampoo
- lots of water, soft food and pumpkin juice

You can get above in pharmacy, daiso, 7-11. I  started Vit C and bromelain 3 days before surgery and continue taking them after. After care, u simply refer to the guide your clinic provides. Deswelling treatment, some got red, some got blue, and i got rainbow, green + red + blue. Looks more powerful lol.

Once again, i might be the more fortunate one, in the chats ive seen some members pissed off with the results, crying infact, some wanting a revision after 2 weeks, some knew its fk'ed once the cast is off, regardless of the comforting words. For myself, im 100% super duper pleased with the results, it actually beats my expectation entirely.

Not to sound over zealous, Uvom was a surprise pick, there isnt much about this small local clinic in the forum or anywhere else. View has 1 building, Namu has a few floors and small Uvom only 1 floor. But its the only clinic that bothers to spend over 1 hour+ entertaining all my doubts and queries f2f and still display the patience and professionalism. And how i totally vibe with both Dr Lee and Dr Kang. After booking in my surgery, my korean friend helped checked on Dr Lee, the founder of the clinic and thank god, he is one famous guy. (my primary rhino took 4 hours instead of the usual 1-2, and i really thank them for the professionalism and dedication to their craft to want to get it right)

My stance with clinics are super clear, if the results are good, ill be their best advocate, if the results are not, ill burn them to the ground, thats the least i could do for this awesome community. And my time spent in Korea with CJ, Gloria, Sarah, Mimi, Redrose and Cos was awesome. I was the bag boy for their shopping btw.

Uvom is not perfect, their strategy with pricing is still somehow simple minded, quoting a high price online than normalizing it only thru f2f is really not the best policy, but i hope they will learn. P/s: Namu offers really competitive pricing, its really fair and reasonable. I did my skin treatments there, so for you to have a good measure on PS prices, namu f2f quotes are your best bet. Uvom deserves an f2f consult at least, and if u are there, maybe say u are recommended by JJ, and lets see if u can get some free botox. lol

CAVEAT: this is only my experience with 1 clinic and a few consults, there are over 500 clinics in Gangnam alone and im sure there are many brilliant ones out there.

Dr Lee - Natural nose/ FC
Dr Kang - Beautiful eyes/ dolly nose

I posted some images of whats dolly and whats natural. Both are hot as hell.

Anyone needs anything, KKT me.
Peace out.


----------



## ashura

Here’s some 2-3 weeks update. I’m completely healed already I reckon, but because I have really think skin, the tip is still swollen af. And my eyes, the crease is still heavy, it’s supposed to become smaller and smaller.

I’ll be heading back for a full FC.


----------



## roadtorevision

your side profile looks insanely good


----------



## francoise_b

Hello @ashura

Congrats for your successful surgery! Your results look soooo good

Do you know the website/blog or the English kakao/line contact for Naturalism? I am interested in this clinic but I cannot find its website on google search..


----------



## sabear44

Great review and I like your side profile. The nose will look better in few months so wow, congratulation. Also, glad that you started your threads about the consultations first and comments about the contributions 

I live in Korea so I use sources from Korean app/blogs and I found about the existence of this forum lately but lost of useful information here so Thank you.


----------



## sabear44

btw you made a good decision that you didn't choose Opera. There is a reason why the cost is cheap(my friend had a surgery there) I know about Uvom but Namu is kind of new to me so more research/homework to do!


----------



## TokyoGyaru

ashura said:


> They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.



Thanks for this! I got my work done at Opera (nose + eyes) and had a great experience. I really like my nose, but my eyes (I got lateral + lower cantho) are still not as big as I want, so I want more work. I want very dolly/dramatic eyes. Fortunately, View was one of my top two choices before I decided on Opera, so I guess I’d better check with them again.


----------



## deedee_

ashura said:


> Im JJ from the chats. If anyone of you even have the notion i could be a promoter, please knock yourself out.
> 
> I'm gonna make this short, tbh i cbf to write but seriously, the love, concern, care, knowledge i get from the chat community is immense. So I do what i can to contribute as well. So name check and shout out to all these awesome people. CJ, Redrose, Sarah, Phoebebuffey, Christine, Hana, Bunny, Cherie, Gloria etc etc
> 
> P/s. Hana & CJ are extremely knowledgeable in nose jobs, if you are polite and humble, their 1st opinion could even be better and more comprehensive than of a consultant. But pls approach them with care, they bite.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I went for 3 consults.
> 
> Opera -
> Putting aside questionable marketing tactics. Opera is a well known clinic even to Koreans. So rest assure it’s not fly by night. It is also known to be a super low cost clinic with no frills and limited care. Think of it like a thrive store. The price they give is considered low even to locals. So if it’s your primary and u have to be babied. Opera might not be for you.
> 
> Namu -
> Thanks to the community here, Namu is thriving. They do their job professionally, they tell u what u need to know, short and precise and out. It can seem cold and it is cold. Just dont expect them to shower u with all the tender loving care. Its a convenient choice for people that doesn't have a favorite.
> 
> Uvom-
> I spent 2.5 hours here, so u can prolly guess the choice i made. One of the most patient and thorough consults ever. Love the doc (famous on tv), love the consultant, love the b/a. They will take many HD pics of you on site from all angles and will project to their big ass monitors and go through with you the changes that you need. Tho im not very keen to see myself on such big screens. Uvom is a pure local play, 90% Koreans, 10% Chinese. They only got their English translator very recently, so im like one of the 1st few batches to be there.
> 
> But their marketing manager ought to be shot. Because they do not know how to handle foreigners, they decided to adopt the stupidest strategy of quoting a super high base price and give out 30-50% promotion. WTF. The way to overcome this, get some mid size clinics and their quotes on kkt, show and tell uvom to match them, they most likely will.
> 
> I could have no complains about my choice, its the best i could ever get and now lets see their skills on me.
> 
> Korean Resource.
> I have 2 Korean female friends that gave some good clinic choices. Why should u take note of their choices, u may ask. Bcoz they are very beautifully done up, go to IG and search for taeri_taeri level of pretty. Yes, they are high school mates.
> 
> Naturalism - eyes/nose
> Cocoline - nose
> Braun - nose
> Girin - eyes
> Kelida***- eyes (i dont know how to spell, but it means drawing in Korean)
> 
> Bring your own translator.
> 
> They are all going for natural looking clinics. They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.
> 
> Ill be having surgery on Monday, and ill be back with more.
> 
> kkt: askyway




Thank you for sharing!

Where can I find a translator??


----------



## fuyindefu

Hi @ashura  I am looking to do a similar short nose procedure; can I contact you on Kakao for tips? My Kakao is charishu


----------



## chengyong

ashura said:


> day 5 post op.
> Cast off. The tip is still stiff af, i heard it will take some weeks for it to be more defined.
> View attachment 4335452
> View attachment 4335453
> View attachment 4335454


Congratulations on your amazing result!! I really like it I’m also a guy looking for a rhinoplasty. I have the similar issues as you and your end result is exactly what I wanted. Do you mind adding me on kkt? My ID is chengyong.


----------



## Luv Dogs

@ashura thanks for your funny no bs review! You must be looking more handsome now!


----------



## Thile

I’m sorry but i have read your topic so many times but i still dont know which clinic did u pick


----------



## Luv Dogs

Thile said:


> I’m sorry but i have read your topic so many times but i still dont know which clinic did u pick


It’s Uvom he went with.


----------



## treppenwitz

Your results look insanely good. Congrats! Do you know if Dr. Lee does revision rhino?


----------



## Adam Sinclair

ashura said:


> good to have you back Christine. Hope alls well with you.
> 
> Today its post op 3. Let me show some b/a. I decided to add in eye surgery as well, didn't think its worth to swell another 7 days for something so minor. Big shout out to Gloria for becoming my pro bono translator and pushing me to get it. Thought i needed ptosis correction but the doc insists that my eye muscles are more then adequate. In order to cure the sleeping eyes, i did a non incision des (with a super tiny inner crease so i can retain my monolids when its fully healed)
> 
> My nose was so terrible before especially the side profile, so any work done will be a marked improvement.
> 
> p/s: i didn't bother to cartoon my eyes, if u wanna share my pics, make sure u make me look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333435
> View attachment 4333436
> View attachment 4333438
> View attachment 4333439
> View attachment 4333440
> View attachment 4333441



DUDE! YOUR RESULTS ARE AMAZING! my nose is a little bit similar to yours and wide alar and bulbous tip, looking at you gives me hope. the thing about alar reduction is that, some noses look like they're pinched rather than they're small and i really hate that look. because i guess the doctor just cut the alar of for the sake of making is small, it doesn't really match the entire face but yours on the other hand looks exactly like the one i have in mind.

Do you know the technique used for the alarplasty? i heard that there are two types.

may i know the prices though?


----------



## appleorchard96

Do they give bonuses like free hotel, airport pick u, or etc?


----------



## wishingstar

@ashura You look great! Thanks so much for sharing your pics and experience. Congrats on your result.  May I ask how your alarplasty scars are looking now?  Is it still visible from straight on and underneath if someone is looking at you and you tilt your head / nose upward?  

Also, did both of your surgeons there speak fluent English?

Thanks a million for giving back to the community! I may check out Uvon now after your review


----------



## BirdieHeidi

Thank you for sharing you’re experience! This is super helpful. And your nose looks stunning!


----------



## lucasmama

ashura said:


> good to have you back Christine. Hope alls well with you.
> 
> Today its post op 3. Let me show some b/a. I decided to add in eye surgery as well, didn't think its worth to swell another 7 days for something so minor. Big shout out to Gloria for becoming my pro bono translator and pushing me to get it. Thought i needed ptosis correction but the doc insists that my eye muscles are more then adequate. In order to cure the sleeping eyes, i did a non incision des (with a super tiny inner crease so i can retain my monolids when its fully healed)
> 
> My nose was so terrible before especially the side profile, so any work done will be a marked improvement.
> 
> p/s: i didn't bother to cartoon my eyes, if u wanna share my pics, make sure u make me look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333435
> View attachment 4333436
> View attachment 4333438
> View attachment 4333439
> View attachment 4333440
> View attachment 4333441



You are looking REALLY GOOD now!!! Happy for your good result!


----------



## Bonny1971

ashura said:


> Im JJ from the chats. If anyone of you even have the notion i could be a promoter, please knock yourself out.
> 
> I'm gonna make this short, tbh i cbf to write but seriously, the love, concern, care, knowledge i get from the chat community is immense. So I do what i can to contribute as well. So name check and shout out to all these awesome people. CJ, Redrose, Sarah, Phoebebuffey, Christine, Hana, Bunny, Cherie, Gloria etc etc
> 
> P/s. Hana & CJ are extremely knowledgeable in nose jobs, if you are polite and humble, their 1st opinion could even be better and more comprehensive than of a consultant. But pls approach them with care, they bite.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I went for 3 consults.
> 
> Opera -
> Putting aside questionable marketing tactics. Opera is a well known clinic even to Koreans. So rest assure it’s not fly by night. It is also known to be a super low cost clinic with no frills and limited care. Think of it like a thrive store. The price they give is considered low even to locals. So if it’s your primary and u have to be babied. Opera might not be for you.
> 
> Namu -
> Thanks to the community here, Namu is thriving. They do their job professionally, they tell u what u need to know, short and precise and out. It can seem cold and it is cold. Just dont expect them to shower u with all the tender loving care. Its a convenient choice for people that doesn't have a favorite.
> 
> Uvom-
> I spent 2.5 hours here, so u can prolly guess the choice i made. One of the most patient and thorough consults ever. Love the doc (famous on tv), love the consultant, love the b/a. They will take many HD pics of you on site from all angles and will project to their big ass monitors and go through with you the changes that you need. Tho im not very keen to see myself on such big screens. Uvom is a pure local play, 90% Koreans, 10% Chinese. They only got their English translator very recently, so im like one of the 1st few batches to be there.
> 
> But their marketing manager ought to be shot. Because they do not know how to handle foreigners, they decided to adopt the stupidest strategy of quoting a super high base price and give out 30-50% promotion. WTF. The way to overcome this, get some mid size clinics and their quotes on kkt, show and tell uvom to match them, they most likely will.
> 
> I could have no complains about my choice, its the best i could ever get and now lets see their skills on me.
> 
> Korean Resource.
> I have 2 Korean female friends that gave some good clinic choices. Why should u take note of their choices, u may ask. Bcoz they are very beautifully done up, go to IG and search for taeri_taeri level of pretty. Yes, they are high school mates.
> 
> Naturalism - eyes/nose
> Cocoline - nose
> Braun - nose
> Girin - eyes
> Kelida***- eyes (i dont know how to spell, but it means drawing in Korean)
> 
> Bring your own translator.
> 
> They are all going for natural looking clinics. They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.
> 
> Ill be having surgery on Monday, and ill be back with more.
> 
> kkt: askyway


Hi Ashura, thanks for your review. How did it go? Can you tell me what kkt is? I am not korean.


----------



## male_whonotconfident

Bonny1971 said:


> Hi Ashura, thanks for your review. How did it go? Can you tell me what kkt is? I am not korean.


kkt mean kakaotalk, is app chat from korea 

no need to thx


----------



## lovelybubbly

ashura said:


> Im JJ from the chats. If anyone of you even have the notion i could be a promoter, please knock yourself out.
> 
> I'm gonna make this short, tbh i cbf to write but seriously, the love, concern, care, knowledge i get from the chat community is immense. So I do what i can to contribute as well. So name check and shout out to all these awesome people. CJ, Redrose, Sarah, Phoebebuffey, Christine, Hana, Bunny, Cherie, Gloria etc etc
> 
> P/s. Hana & CJ are extremely knowledgeable in nose jobs, if you are polite and humble, their 1st opinion could even be better and more comprehensive than of a consultant. But pls approach them with care, they bite.
> 
> Cut to the chase. I went for 3 consults.
> 
> Opera -
> Putting aside questionable marketing tactics. Opera is a well known clinic even to Koreans. So rest assure it’s not fly by night. It is also known to be a super low cost clinic with no frills and limited care. Think of it like a thrive store. The price they give is considered low even to locals. So if it’s your primary and u have to be babied. Opera might not be for you.
> 
> Namu -
> Thanks to the community here, Namu is thriving. They do their job professionally, they tell u what u need to know, short and precise and out. It can seem cold and it is cold. Just dont expect them to shower u with all the tender loving care. Its a convenient choice for people that doesn't have a favorite.
> 
> Uvom-
> I spent 2.5 hours here, so u can prolly guess the choice i made. One of the most patient and thorough consults ever. Love the doc (famous on tv), love the consultant, love the b/a. They will take many HD pics of you on site from all angles and will project to their big ass monitors and go through with you the changes that you need. Tho im not very keen to see myself on such big screens. Uvom is a pure local play, 90% Koreans, 10% Chinese. They only got their English translator very recently, so im like one of the 1st few batches to be there.
> 
> But their marketing manager ought to be shot. Because they do not know how to handle foreigners, they decided to adopt the stupidest strategy of quoting a super high base price and give out 30-50% promotion. WTF. The way to overcome this, get some mid size clinics and their quotes on kkt, show and tell uvom to match them, they most likely will.
> 
> I could have no complains about my choice, its the best i could ever get and now lets see their skills on me.
> 
> Korean Resource.
> I have 2 Korean female friends that gave some good clinic choices. Why should u take note of their choices, u may ask. Bcoz they are very beautifully done up, go to IG and search for taeri_taeri level of pretty. Yes, they are high school mates.
> 
> Naturalism - eyes/nose
> Cocoline - nose
> Braun - nose
> Girin - eyes
> Kelida***- eyes (i dont know how to spell, but it means drawing in Korean)
> 
> Bring your own translator.
> 
> They are all going for natural looking clinics. They mentioned View is very popular, if u are looking for dolly/dramatic. It could be your choice, but just make sure you know what you want, you do not want to look too similar.
> 
> Ill be having surgery on Monday, and ill be back with more.
> 
> kkt: askyway


OMG will definitely check these out, as I am looking into fixing my nose. Do your friends have any recommendations for breast augmentation? I would like the most natural hospital for them..


----------



## kalapaki

ashura said:


> good to have you back Christine. Hope alls well with you.
> 
> Today its post op 3. Let me show some b/a. I decided to add in eye surgery as well, didn't think its worth to swell another 7 days for something so minor. Big shout out to Gloria for becoming my pro bono translator and pushing me to get it. Thought i needed ptosis correction but the doc insists that my eye muscles are more then adequate. In order to cure the sleeping eyes, i did a non incision des (with a super tiny inner crease so i can retain my monolids when its fully healed)
> 
> My nose was so terrible before especially the side profile, so any work done will be a marked improvement.
> 
> p/s: i didn't bother to cartoon my eyes, if u wanna share my pics, make sure u make me look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333435
> View attachment 4333436
> View attachment 4333438
> View attachment 4333439
> View attachment 4333440
> View attachment 4333441


Update on your nose today in 2020? a year later should give you the final results. How are you loving your new nose?


----------



## wannaknows

It seems like Uvom abandoned their english online consultation service. Their accounts (whatsapp, kakao) are inactive


----------

